# Perches?



## mishie2019 (Dec 19, 2021)

Okay so I have 2 questions:

1. What type of perch is this? I see them in a lot of videoed and I’m wondering if they’re good to use








2. where can you buy natural branch perches? Please link them below if you can and also what perches do you recommend I buy?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

mishie2019 said:


> Okay so I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. What type of perch is this? I see them in a lot of videoed and I’m wondering if they’re good to use
> View attachment 260397
> ...


That's a plastic perch your budgie is sitting on. You should replace that to natural wooden perches to prevent pressure sores. FaeryBee will shortly provide link for that below 😆

I usually buy them from Amazon or make them on my own.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I find natural perches in every pet store I visit. A ladder or two would be appreciated by your birdo as well.


----------



## mishie2019 (Dec 19, 2021)

KiwiBerryAndMango said:


> That's a plastic perch your budgie is sitting on. You should replace that to natural wooden perches to prevent pressure sores. FaeryBee will shortly provide link for that below 😆
> 
> I usually buy them from Amazon or make them on my own.


What should I search when buying on Amazon and can you provide links? I’m also from canada so things are different here. Also how would you make your own,perches?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you take the time to read the stickies at the top of each forum section as well as the Budgie Articles as you have been advised previously, you will find that most All basic questions have already been answered there. The link below gives examples of good perches. 








Essentials to a Great Cage


This post was rewritten by FaeryBee 12/16/2019 Please note that if rope perches are used, you need to ensure your budgies are not chewing them. Remove any cotton rope perch immediately if you notice any chewing or if the rope becomes frayed from the birds' toenails. Toys containing cotton...




www.talkbudgies.com




*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

mishie2019 said:


> What should I search when buying on Amazon and can you provide links? I’m also from canada so things are different here. Also how would you make your own,perches?


You can search natural wooden perches. That's what I search on Amazon.

Take a look at this








Safe natural wood for budgies


Many people, me included, often question which woods are good for making toy parts and perches. I've been using this list off the internet for a while now and it's very reliable as well as well researched. This is the link FaeryBee often gives people when they ask the same question. I decided to...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------

